# Modding für G15 Tastatur



## Cifer007 (25. Mai 2009)

Hi zusammen 

also erstens weiss ich nicht ob ich hier richtig bin ( falls nicht bitte verschieben )

2. meine frage

und zwar habe ich mir nun die G15 Tastatur von Logitech gekauft.
habe für diese Tastatur auch schon einige Mods für das Lcd-Display gefunden.
Nun suche ich aber noch nach 2 Mods oder jemanden der sowas schreiben kann?
1. Wow Tool anzeige von zb. position, chara. werte usw
2. Eve Online Tool zb. positions angaben Laderaum ( wie voll wie leer ) anzeigen von schild-/ hüllen/-    strukturstatus

Gibt es sowas bereits oder kann jemand sowas (schreiben) 

edit.
also für wow  hab ich nun was gefunden funktioniert auch.
wäre aber lieb wenn jemand was wegen eve-online weiss   oder vieleicht sogar für counterstrike condition zero wäre auch nett 

freu mich jetzt schon auf eure antworten 

Mfg  Ich


----------

